# Bad experience



## Tonka Honka (3 mo ago)

Hi - Well I drooped the car off at a local Dinitrol rustproofing centre and got it back yesterday. Mazda Suffolk - local mx5 specialists - they should know something about rust,,,

I had a look this am and was unpleasantly surprised to see surface rust still there. I used my camera and its apparent that they did abs. nothing to my car n charged me £430. I called them and was told that they only underseal the body shell. I am not a mechanic but would expect a rust treatment to deal with the surface rust on the underside of the body?. Sounds like I am just getting the run around and a dose of BS

I have now booked the car into a local competitor for a full inspection and report with a view to taking action to recover my money.


----------



## StasD (1 mo ago)

It is a terrible situation. Negligent attitude of the staff


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Terrible service they should have explained exactly what they were going to do and not so right from the start


----------

